

Jeopardy genius Ken Jennings on what it's like to play against a supercomputer. - siglesias
http://www.slate.com/id/2284721/pagenum/all/

======
siglesias
Choice quote: "Watson has lots in common with a top-ranked human Jeopardy!
player: It's very smart, very fast, speaks in an uneven monotone, and has
never known the touch of a woman."

